

Tall Poppy Syndrome - eisokant
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tall_poppy_syndrome

======
gravitycop
_Tall Popy Syndrome_

Tall _poppy_ syndrome. From the article:

 _Top of the decline list is what is know (sic) as the "tall poppy syndrome,"
a phrase used to denote the ordinary Australia's lack of respect for wealth,
power and assorted pretensions. Tall poppies could once expect to be cut down.
This social leveling attitude went hand in hand with belief in concepts such
as giving everyone a "a fair go."_

